# 686 Compatibility?



## Ni1234 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am getting my husband new snow gear for xmas. I got him 686 smarty pants, but am having a difficult time finding a smarty jacket for really under $250. We live in WA state, therefore have really wet snow, so I know it has to be a 15k/10k waterproof/breathibility rating. A lot of the 686 jackets I'm finding are only 8k/5k, and the ones that do have 15k/10k are 3-400$. 
So I was wondering if there are any other brands of coats that will work with 686 pants ok? With the hooks and snowskirt? I have found some other brands with the 15k/10k rating for less $, which would be nice since I dont have 5-600$ to spend on gear. 

Thanks for help!


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't speak for other brands but Burton, Volcom, and Orage do not work with 686 skirt to pants connection. The best bet if you want the best working system is to match the jacket and pants brand, and choosing 686 Smarty pants was a really good first step. The Smarty gear is really good IMO, but your right with your assumption of protection around 15K or up, especially in the PACNW. Stick with Smarty level 686 wear, and try to find last years model (2011) in his size if you can't spring for the new stuff.

Otherwise its not that big of a deal really, I mismatch gear all the time and rarely need the jacket to pants hooked up, but the few times a year I do......well those are days I live for.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

686 Smarty 2.5-Ply Complete Jacket - Men's from Departmentofgoods.com

This is the jacket I use, same season. It keeps all moisture out. Snowskirt will do you well. Unfortunately, I don't have so much occasion to wear it since the conditions around here rarely merit wearing it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

check craigslist


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> 686 Smarty 2.5-Ply Complete Jacket - Men's from Departmentofgoods.com
> 
> This is the jacket I use, same season. It keeps all moisture out. Snowskirt will do you well. Unfortunately, I don't have so much occasion to wear it since the conditions around here rarely merit wearing it.


I have this jacket also very nice.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Friend of mine has a 686 jacket from last year which he uses with burton cargo pants(2007) appearantly they work together.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

This place has some 686 Jackets at a decent price.Think they would ship US too, Skateboards, Snowboards, Shoes, Streetwear and Urban Fashion | Empire Online Skate & Snowboard Shop


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

I just picked up the 32 Vapor jacket 20kmm/20kg for $280 and the same jack-to-pant connection 686 has. I'm rocking it with 686 cargo's and NorthFace Fargo Cargo's.

32 - Vapor Men's Jacket


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> 686 Smarty 2.5-Ply Complete Jacket - Men's from Departmentofgoods.com
> 
> This is the jacket I use, same season. It keeps all moisture out. Snowskirt will do you well. Unfortunately, I don't have so much occasion to wear it since the conditions around here rarely merit wearing it.



Hi,

First time poster, long time reader. I really like this jacket in blue color and they have small size in stock. I am 5'5 and 150lb, is the small size a bit too tight for me as I prefer it to be baggy? The orange ain't that bad looking, but if I cannot get a blue color ones I will probably get the jacket in orange.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

686 gear tends to run big, whether big enough for you I can't answer. I would look at the size chart and if your well within the small size range than it should be baggy enough for you. 686 doesn't make skinny or tight fits. You can always return it right?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I will say I like my stuff medium to baggy and at 5'7"/145, it's a little long in length and exactly medium fit chest and shoulders. I do wear a size 40 suit so I think small would be medium length on you and a "tailored" fit.

And Dogfunk/Backcountry has unlimited return policy. If I were you I'd order the small in blue and medium in orange and keep the one that fits best.

edit: also, the lighting isn't the best in that picture. The orange is a lot more orange to the eye. The orange in that picture just looks kind of like salmon/tangerine because the hex print is alternated white and orange hexagons.


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

jpb3 said:


> 686 gear tends to run big, whether big enough for you I can't answer. I would look at the size chart and if your well within the small size range than it should be baggy enough for you. 686 doesn't make skinny or tight fits. You can always return it right?


I am from half way around the world here(Australia). I guess if it is not baggy enough, I could always sell it and get the next size up.


----------

